# SMART Repair/Bodyshop Manchester Recomendations



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone got any recomendations please?

I need my scratched front bumper sorting.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

C'mon lads, some one must have used one around these parts or heard about one!


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

RenoSport182 said:


> C'mon lads, some one must have used one around these parts or heard about one!


I can recommend a great bloke in Stoke on Trent, if that's not too far away?

Did a couple of jobs on a metallic silver Ibiza I had. Scrapes on plastic bumper and on metal of front wing, also an alloy which dropped face down as I took it off. Absolutely spot on, not possible to see the repair and the price was very fair.

Andy Withers at Smart Auto Fix. Not sure if he would travel that far, or if it's possible to meet in Stoke, but worth an ask IMHO.

http://smartautofix.co.uk

No connection etc, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Good to know there is one local


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

I have a good one but he does not cover your side of Manchester so you would have to go to him.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

MPS101 said:


> I have a good one but he does not cover your side of Manchester so you would have to go to him.


Need them to come to me in work hours as need the car but thanks anyway whoever it was going to be!

I may be going with these as they cover my area https://www.smartautorepairs.co.uk/

I will update as and when I've had the work done.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Give Matt a shout:

https://cheshirepaintrepair.co.uk/

blokes really good at what he does :thumb:


----------

